# apache nur über localhost ?



## Sebastian (17. Februar 2002)

Wie kann ich einstellen das mein apache nur über meinen localhost ansprechbar ist ???


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo,

standardmäßig ist der Apache nur über http://localhost ansprechbar. Wenn er z.B. auch im LAN erreichbar sein soll, musst du in der httpd.conf im Abschnitten *Listen* einen Eintrag in der Form

```
Listen 192.168.0.1:80
```
hinzufügen. Die IP 192.168.0.1 steht jetzt stellvertretend für die LAN-IP-Addi deines Rechners.


----------



## Sebastian (17. Februar 2002)

Also wie der jetzt eigestellt ist kann man wenn man im Netz ist ihn ja auch über meine Internet IP ansprechen das soll nicht so sein ich will das nur ich ihn an ansprechen kann !


----------



## dPo2000 (26. Februar 2002)

vielleicht be "listen" nur die localhost ip angeben ? weiter weiß ich auch nicht :[


----------

